# 2007 Muley pic.



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, that is a little one.

:wink: :wink:

Seriously though, nice buck!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice buck :beer:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If that's your smallest I would say your spoiled!!!!! Nice Buck!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice buck! How wide was he? One of these days I'll get after some Muleys.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno, he looks a little young to me. I'd have passed him up without second thought.

On a more serious note, congrats on the great buck! You gotta bring me out wherever you're hunting next season,  .


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Way to go. That a Wyoming buck?


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Next year we need to have a "Biggest Buck" contest here on the forum. Wouldn't that be fun? I think I'd have a good chance of winning this year. Who is the moderator for this forum anyway?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The way things look, I would put my money on HATCHET!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Maverick said:


> The way things look, I would put my money on HATCHET!


Yeah, now that I posted that, I wish I hadn't. I didn't mean to try and take anything away from Hatchet. That is a very nice buck. If you have more like it, I'd like to know your secret. :lost: I've shot a few nice deer over the years, but Hatchet's smallest is a bigger than all but my biggest.

Hatchet....Would you start a new thread and post a gallery of your deer? If that really is the smallest, a gallery would be pretty impressive.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Those are definitely some nice racks. I am ready to start the contest thread, but since this year is well under way, we should probably do it next year. From the way you made your original statement about smallest to date, and other statements as to how many elk you've killed, etc. I thought you must have had dozens like that. Not that it is impossible, but it takes a lot of work, luck, and money for that.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)




----------

